# CGM made available in pregnancy



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 19, 2020)

These video resources from Diabetes Technology Network aim to support people who are able to use CGM technology during pregnancy thanks to new NHS England funding.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240432665326768128
Thought it was worth sharing!


----------

